# Boer kids weight



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 31, 2011)

What should Boer kids weigh at 8 weeks old?  My black/white doeling, Sparkle weighs 30 lbs as of this morning and she's 8 weeks old.  She's in excellent health, and looks like a fat butterball but just curious what the average weight is for 8 weeks.

My newest baby, Skeet weighed in at 10 lbs and she's 4 days.  I should have weighed her at birth but didn't...  She is growing though, you can almost watch her!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 31, 2011)

I always figure if you have an 8 to 10 lb kid on average and gain between .4 to .5 lbs per day you would have a fairly good weight gain, although I have seen weight gains in the .6 lb per day range.  

so 8 lbs plus (.4x7) x8 weeks = 30.4 lbs at 8 weeks of age  

10lb plus (.5x7) x8 weeks = 38lbs at 8 weeks of age. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like your 2 little ones are doing swimmingly!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks 20kids, that helps 

I'll weigh both of them in a month and see how much they weight they have put on.


----------

